# parts for reel repair?



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

anyone know of any places to get parts for reels. i know the part that i need, its the bail wire/line roller. i fell on rip rap and scratched the heck out of my bail wire.....and the spool edge but i have two spare spools because i have two of the same reels and each reel came with a spare.

anyhow, its nothing fancy, a Gander Mountain GSC35F reel. a visit to GM was little help, i guess the reel is discontinued. they told me it was a pflueger reel. so i contact pflueger, they say call this number. so i call, they answer "shakespear"....look up my reel and the lady says hmmm yes we may have made those reels but i have no listing for parts for that reel. the reels are only 5 years old at most!  she says send the ENTIRE reel in and if we cant fix it we'll give you 45% off a comparable reel. i ask her, can i just send the bail wire in (i already have it off)....she says no, you have to send the whole reel in.

this all seems stupid....its a simple bail wire...probably a $5 part....crimped on the wire end and screwed to the reel on the other end (within the roller) with a machine screw. i wouldnt care if a replacement wasnt a perfect match, i could make anything close work...

i just dont trust these scratches with fireline. fireline doesnt like to be abraded. i catch a nice fish, and snap....there goes everything. 

any advice?


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Rodmakers shop in Strongsville might be able to repair it. call before you drive. good luck


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

That is the problem with any house brand reel. Can't get parts.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Bail wires are usually pretty cheap. Just type the model/manufacturer of your reel followed by "replacement parts", or "schematics/diagram". It'll cost you $10 tops. Also, i've heard of guy using copper coat hangers bent just right to fit the original slot it the bail hinge(depending on the way it's fitted into the roller). You would have to keep tarnish from forming, though. I'd say to do it the right way though and get a new bail. If you have an ebay account, you can get a broken reel as spare parts, too. Be pretty cheap!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

leeabu said:


> That is the problem with any house brand reel. Can't get parts.


I agree...and you can't get schematics either.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Tokugawa said:


> I agree...and you can't get schematics either.


No schematics? DAMN that sucks man! I'd be pissed in an unholy kind of manor if i bought a reel and they didn't even make schematics for it. Thats like buying a happy meal without the fries.... you just can't have that dude! I guess your only hope is to find one on ebay or something......... Good luck bud!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the advice guys....its not that these are great reels or anything, but i have two and i like them, so id rather fix this one (if possible). it would be a shame and a waste to trash a reel because of a simple part like that. thats like getting a new truck because of a flat tire.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote: i just dont trust these scratches with fireline. fireline doesnt like to be abraded. i catch a nice fish, and snap....there goes everything. 


Can you polish out the scratches. If too deep, maybe you can fill with solder and then smooth.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ill have to give that a try... what would be a good way to do that? i dont know much about metal working.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

HF
You might want to try Bass Pro Reel Repair 
They usually have a pretty good stock of discontinued parts 
I just ordered a spring for a Abu from them that the Abu factory discontinued and didn't have 
They're usually pretty good to deal with
Hope this helps

(417) 873-5274 Mon.-Fri. 8:00 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.

geowol


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are some schematics that may or may not help

http://mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=9
click on the model the URL on the bottom of the page for the PDF
Hope it helps
Geowol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

George, and everyone, thanks again for the advice!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

hardwaterfan said:


> ill have to give that a try... what would be a good way to do that? i dont know much about metal working.


I am in Akron. If you can bring the bail to me I will see if we can repair it. 
Email me if interested and I will give you directions.


[email protected]


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

The place you want for replacement parts is Glenn's Reel and Rod Repair, 2210 E 9th St., Des Moines, IA 50316, (515) 262-2990. They service your brand and have "old" parts. After getting bounced around the phone system at Shakespeare for two hours while trying to locate a spare spool for a reel that was only 4 years old but now out of production, a kind lady gave me Glenn's phone number and said they get all the "out of production" leftover stock. Found out that lots of Shakespeare and Pfleuger parts interchange. Got my spool within a few days.

andesangler


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

leeabu, andesangler....thanks again kindly for the help and advice...for now im trying to track down a replacement part but leeabu i may take you up on that offer in the future. i did try that number but the GM has no schematics so i have to send the entire reel in.

one thing i have learned is i will most likely never buy a "house" brand again!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

not sure exactly which real you have but alot of the gander mountain reals are produced by pflueger/shakespeare. may trying contacting them to see if replacement parts are available


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hardwater....If you get over near Mogadore Res. give Jeff at Mogadore Bait a look see at that reel ( take it with you) and maybe he just might have bail set-up that would fit it.....Or call Jeff at 330-628-9872 and see what information he might offer you. No harm in trying.........good luck........jON sR.


----------



## myersbuck (Nov 5, 2009)

good info!!


----------

